# Mini Inferno on-road wheels



## theiss2200 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am trying to run my mini inferno half8 on carpet. I have a brushless and Lipo setup and want to run it soo bad. Anyone know of any wheels and tires that will fit and that work well?
Let me know
Thanks


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, just get a set of touring car hexes for your half 8 and run trued down touring car foams or even rubber.There are quite a few companies that make the drive hexes to adapt 1/10 touring rims and tires to the half 8. like gpm,3 racing, and yeah racing.


----------



## theiss2200 (Sep 26, 2006)

ok thanks. I figured that one would work I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a company out there that specially made them that is all.
thanks
Steven


----------

